# Emailing a webpage...



## BestyTech (Jul 18, 2008)

I have just been put on a trial for a job in design and was asked to design a email template with pics etc.

I have designed the template and it looks amazing but I am unable to send it to another email account with the pictures...
When I send it the background colours go through but the images dont send and you cant see them.

Is it because of the file format i am saving it in...
Do I need to save it as a CSS or something so that the pictures are constantly linked in to the template.

I also have the template but want to be able to add text after i have put it in a email...
This would allow me to use the same template more than once but with different text each time.

abit like this but more in depth...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi BestyTech,
Thanks for the PM, but I am not (by far) a WEB designer so I will be limited in my experience to help you.
I will try to contact someone who is familiar with this.
I do have a question though. How big is this design with all the pitures and so forth attached? Many e-mail accounts are limited to how much (file size) you can send.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BestyTech (Jul 18, 2008)

67k not even a meg the images i have kept limated but smart...

there shouldnt be a problem its there to be used like a template like you would get from hotmail, itv, 1job, game websites etc


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

How are you attempting to send this page via Email?
Have you seen this?
http://www.worldstart.com/tips/tips.php/755
or 
http://www.quickegreets.com/content/howto.htm
is this a HTML format?

This link may also help?
http://www.hooverwebdesign.com/templates/tutorials/html/

But as I said I am not a designer.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi BetstyTech

This may not be a 'web design' problem, rather an Outlook/Outlook Express problem.

How are you testing the receiving? Are you sending it to yourself or someone outside the company/Intranet?

I will PM you with my email address. I would like you to send me:
(a) an email created with the template.
and
(b) a second email with an attachment of a 'screen grab' of what it should look like.

I will then reply back in this thread and see if we can track down the problem

Donald


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Addendum: What email client are you using to generate the email? (name & version)


----------



## BestyTech (Jul 18, 2008)

??? i am creating it in dreamweaver and trying to send it through hotmail to other people in the company who use hotmail.


----------



## BestyTech (Jul 18, 2008)

unfortunatly i cant send it to ither of you to be honest as it has personal stuff on it and i cant hand it out...

but.

i can say that when i try to attach it as a file it looses the images.
and i cant copy and paste the code in hotmail ither as it oviously dont work...

how would you send a webpage as a email?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

BestyTech said:


> unfortunatly i cant send it to ither of you to be honest as it has personal stuff on it and i cant hand it out...


OK, but without your input, I am unable to help you fully.



> how would you send a webpage as a email?


I never do, I always send the URL to that page, however, in Internet Explorer, display the actual page you want to send.
Then in the menu at the top, select:
File --> Send --> Email

I have never done that way but that seems to be the logical solution. I presume it will kick in your default email client (software)

That was not your original question, though...

EDIT: Just a thought; does Hotmail allow embedded images in emails? Could it be that that is removing the images?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you sending a .htm, .html, or a .mht file?

.mht is the extension for MHTML, or MIME Hypertext Markup Language. This is easily accomplished by:

1. Open the page in your browser.
2. Save the page as .mht.

This method ensures the .mht file is complete.

All of the pictures should appear when you send the file now.


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

Are you sending the images themselves along with the webpage? General practice is to create a folder with the same name as the webpage and put any webpage support files in there (images, sounds, etc.). Then have your web page point to the files in that folder. Finally, zip the html file together with the associated folder and send the zip file as an attachment.


----------

